# Holy Congregation



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

Rehat Maryada :Section Three​Chapter IV
*Joining the congregation for understanding of and reflecting on Gurbani*
*Article V *
(a) One is more easily and deeply affected by gurbani (the holy bani bequeathed by the Gurus) participating in congregational gatherings. For this reason, _it is necessary for a Sikh that he visit the places where the Sikhs congregate for worship and prayer (the gurduwaras),_ and joining the congregation, partake of the benefits that the study of the holy scriptures bestows. 
(b) The Guru Granth should be ceremonially opened in the gurduwara every day without fail. Except for special exigencies, when there is need to keep the Guru Granth open during the night, the Holy Book should not be kept open during the night. It should, generally, be closed ceremonially after the conclusion of the Rehras (evening scriptural recitation). The Holy Book should remain open so long as a granthi or attendant can remain in attendance, persons seeking darshan (seeking a view of or making obeisance to it) keep coming, or there is no risk of commission of irreverence towards it. Thereafter, it is advisable to close it ceremonially to avoid any disrespect to it. 
(c) The Guru Granth should be opened, read and closed ceremonially with reverence. The place where it is installed should be absolutely clean. An awning should be erected above. The Guru Granth Sahib should be placed on a cot measuring up to its size and overlaid with absolutely clean mattress and sheets. For proper installation and opening of the Guru Granth, there should be cushions/pillows of appropriate kind etc. and, for covering it, romalas (sheet covers of appropriate size). When the Guru Granth is not being read, it should remain covered with a romal. A whisk, too, should be there. 
(d) Anything except the afore-mentioned reverential ceremonies, for instance, such practices as the arti with burning incense and lamps, offering of eatables to Guru Granth Sahib, burning of lights, beating of gongs, etc., is contrary to gurmat (the Guru's way). However, for the perfuming of the place, the use of flowers, incense and scent is not barred. For light inside the room, oil or butter-oil lamps, candles, electric lamps, kerosene oil lamps, etc. may be lighted. 
(e) No book should be installed like and at par with the Guru Granth. Worship of any idol or any ritual or activity should not be allowed to be conducted inside the gurdwara. Nor should the festival of any other faith be allowed to be celebrated inside the gurduwara. However, it will not be improper to use any occasion or gathering for the propagation of the gurmat (The Guru's way). 
(f) Pressing the legs of the cot on which the Guru Granth Sahib is installed, rubbing nose against walls and on platforms, held sacred, or massaging these, placing water below the Guru Granth Sahib's seat, making or installing statues, or idols inside the gurduwaras, bowing before the picture of the Sikh Gurus or elders - all these are irreligious self-willed egotism, contrary to gurmat (the Guru's way). 
(g) When the Guru Granth has to be taken from one place to another, the Ardas should be performed. He/she who carries the Guru Granth on his/her head should walk barefoot; but when the wearing of shoes is a necessity, no superstitions need be entertained. 
(h) The Guru Granth Sahib should be ceremonially opened after performing the Ardas. After the ceremonial opening, a hymn should be read from the Guru Granth Sahib. 
(i) Whenever the Guru Granth is brought, irrespective of whether or not another copy of the Guru Granth has already been installed at the concerned place, every Sikh should stand up to show respect. 
(j) While going into the gurduwara, one should take off the shoes and clean oneself up. If the feet are dirty or soiled, they should be washed with water. 
(k) No person, no matter which country, religion or cast he/she belongs to, is debarred from entering the gurduwara for darshan (seeing the holy shrine). However, he/she should not have on his/her person anything, such as tobacco or other intoxicants, which are tabooed by the Sikh religion. 
(l) The first thing a Sikh should do on entering the gurduwara is to do obeisance before the Guru Granth Sahib. He/she should, thereafter, having a glimpse of the congregation and bid in a low, quiet voice, Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh. 
(m) In the congregation, there should be no differentiation or discrimination between Sikh and non-Sikh, persons traditionally regarded as touchable and untouchable, the so called high and low caste persons, the high and the low. 
(n) Sitting on a cushion, a distinctive seat, a chair, a stool, a cot, etc. or in any distinctive position in the presence of the Guru Granth or within the congregation is contrary to gurmat (Guru's way). 
(o) No Sikh should sit bare-headed in the presence of the Guru Granth Sahib or in the congregation. For Sikh women, joining the congregation with their persons uncomfortable draped and with veils drawn over their faces is contrary to gurmat (Guru's way). 

(p) There are five takhts (lit, thrones, fig., seats of high authority) namely -
(I) The holy Akal Takht Amritsar
(II) The holy Takht, Patna Sahib
(III) The holy Takht, Kesgarh Sahib, Anandpur
(IV) The holy Takht Hazur Sahib, Nanded
(V) The holy Takht Damdama Sahib, Talwandi Sabo. 

(q) Only an Amritdhari (baptized) Sikh man or woman, who faithfully observes the discipline ordained for the baptized Sikhs, can enter the hallowed enclosures of the takhts. (Ardas for and on behalf of any Sikh or non-Sikh, except a fallen or punished (tankhahia) Sikh, can be offered at the takhts. 
(r) At a high-level site in every gurdwara should be installed the nishan sahib (Sikh flag). The cloth of the flag should be either of xanthic or of greyish blue colour and on top of the flag post, there should either be a spearhead or a Khanda (a straight dagger with convex side edges leading to slanting top edges ending in a vertex). 
(s) There should be a drum (nagara) in the gurduwara for beating on appropriate occasions. 

Chapter V
*Kirtan (Devotional Hymn Singing by a Group or an individual)*
*Article VI *
(a) Only a Sikh may perform kitran in a congregation. 
(b) Kirtan means singing and scriptural compositions in traditional musical measures. 
(c) In the congregation, kirtan only of Gurbani (Guru Granth's or Guru Gobind Singh's hymns) and, for its elaboration, of the compositions of Bhai Gurdas and Bhai Nand Lal, may be performed. 
(d) It is improper, while singing hymns to rhythmic folk tunes or to traditional musical measures, or in team singing, to induct into them improvised and extraneous refrains. Only a line from the hymn should be a refrain


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

mnsw Dwir jo Gr qy AwvY ] swDsMig jnmu mrxu imtwvY ] (103-19, mwJ, mÚ 5)
sqsMgiq mih ibswsu hoie hir jIvq mrq sMgwrI ]3] (401-16, Awsw, mÚ 5)
In the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, this faith is established, that the Lord is with us, in life and in death. ||3||

One whose heart's desires lead him from his own home to the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, shall be rid of the cycle of birth and death.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

sqsMgiq mih ibswsu hoie hir jIvq mrq sMgwrI ]3] (401-16, Awsw, mÚ 5)
In the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, this faith is established, that the Lord is with us, in life and in death. ||3||

It has been stated that The Lord is in Satsang. I could not find out the specific reason and would be grateful for being enlightened as to what possible can be the reason of such a statement.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

:idea:durmiq mYlu geIsB nIkil sqsMgiq imil buiD pwie ]1] (880-18, rwmklI, mÚ 4)
*The filth of evil-mindedness is totally washed away; joining the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, one is blessed with understanding. ||1||:idea:*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

sWiq sUK shj Duin aupjI swDU sMig invwsw jIau ]1] (105-13, mwJ, mÚ 5)
The music of intuitive peace, poise and tranquility wells up within; I dwell in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||1||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

swDU sMig qrIjY swgru ktIAY jm kI Pwsw jIau ]2] (108-6, mwJ, mÚ 5)
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, cross over the world-ocean, and the noose of death shall be cut away. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

pUrn Bwg Bey ijsu pRwxI ] swDsMig imly swrMgpwxI ] (108-7, mwJ, mÚ 5)
*That mortal who is blessed by perfect destiny meets the Lord, the Sustainer of the Universe, in the Company of the Holy*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

hau vwrI jIau vwrI scu sMgiq myil imlwvixAw ] (114-18, mwJ, mÚ 3)
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to the one who leads me to join the True Congregation.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

*swDU sMgu prwpqy nwnk rMg mwxMin ] (134-5, mwJ, mÚ 5)*
Meeting Him in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, O Nanak, celestial bliss is enjoyed.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

swDU sMgu prwpqy nwnk rMg mwxMin ] (134-5, mwJ, mÚ 5)
Meeting Him in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, O Nanak, celestial bliss is enjoyed.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

A Sikh is to rise from his bed in the last watch of the night and take his bath. He should then repeat the Name in silence and absolute concentration as instructed by the Guru. His next duty is to go to the Sangat and there, steeped in true reverence, recite and listen to the holy hymns. And before partaking of his food, he should distribute a part of it to others. At dusk he is enjoined upon to recite the Sodar and before retiring the Sohila Sahib.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

Sikhism - Sangat and Pangat


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

Sangat - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

kindly refer the link as above


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

Sangat" is congregation. "Sadh" is saint. "Sat" is true. 


The Guru tells us that in the Sat Sangat is found "Satgur chatsal" or Satguru's school. It is in this school of the holy congregation that the "har gun" or "virtues of the Lord" are learnt by the Sikh or "student of spirituality" thus: 
*SGGS Page 1316* Full Shabad ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਚਟਸਾਲ ਹੈ ਜਿਤੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਸਿਖਾ ॥
Saṯsangaṯ saṯgur cẖatsāl hai jiṯ har guṇ sikẖā.
The Sat Sangat is the school of the soul, where the Glorious Virtues of the Lord are studied.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

*How does one find Sangat?*


Sat Sangat is where the Name of the One Lord is recited. If you go to a gathering and all you find is discussions, arguments and socialising, then that is not "Sat Sangat" – turn around and leave. In the Sat Sangat, the true name of the Lord will be chanted or sang or discussed!


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

*Benefits of Sangat?*

The numerous shabads about the benefits of sangat can be grouped into various categories as follows:


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

*One becomes Pure*


The Guru tells us that when we keep company of the holy Sangat and sing his praises then, 

one becomes "…immaculate and pure" (p45) ; "…very pure and sacred" (p392) "…becomes spotlessly pure" (p747)
"….the Lord Himself will take care" of you (p45) and the "...noose of death shall be cut away"; (p44)
your lifestyle will become "pure and true" (p431); "….even a sinner …will become pure". (p631)
"....shall be rid of the cycle of birth and death." (p104); "….you shall not come to be reincarnated again". (p1220)


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

*Fear and doubt depart*







"My fear of birth and death has been abolished …" (p207); "… the fear of death departs." (p598); "… the fear of reincarnation is gone" (p899)
"…and then one is not afflicted by deadly pain." (p1085) and all "His sorrows are dispelled…" (p1218)
"… all your relations shall be saved" (p461)
"…my pains have been taken away" (p899)


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

*Find peace and tranquillity*



"Collecting the poison of Maya, people think of all sorts of evil. But peace is found only by vibrating and meditating on the Lord; with the Saints, in the Sangat, the Society of the Saints, meet the True Guru, the Holy Guru." (p1297)


"The music of intuitive peace, poise and tranquility wells up within.." (p105); "All peace is found in the Sat Sangat… " (p180); "…tranquil peace is found in the Saadh Sangat " (p1181)


"I am absorbed into the Lord. " (p384); "It is the cure for evil passions, unique, unequalled and peace-giving;… " (p404)


"Dharmic faith, patience, peace and poise are obtained by vibrating upon the Lord in the Saadh Sangat" (p460)


"Without the Sat Sangat, no one finds any peace… " (p1200


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

*Bad company or without Sangat*

kindly refer the link below


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

Pl. refer the following link for the detailed discussion on the above subject.
You were Blocked


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

*TRUE ASSOCIATION*: *SAADH SANGAT* 
I have searched my mind and body, through and through. How can
I meet my Darling Beloved God, O my mother? Joining the Sat
Sangat, the True Association, I ask about the Path to God. In 
that Congregation, God abides (sggs 94). Coming into contact 
with the philosophers’ stone, copper is changed; that copper is
transformed into gold. In the society of godly souls, Kabeer is 
changed; that Kabeer is transformed into God (sggs 1158). 
<><><><>


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

As they reveal to us, in the company of the _Saadh Sangat_, a lowly conditioned Soul is transformed into Divine Consciousness! In such holy company, one finds the energy, integrity, understanding, and persistence to liberate himself from the false ego sense (_Haume _and its associated faults such as lust, anger, greed, attachment, pride, jealously, stubborn mindedness, etc.).


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*


Saadhsangat kayu vaariyaa jeeyu keeyaa kurbaan. Jis te sojhee man payee miliyaa purkh sujaan: I am devoted to the Saadh Sangat; I sacrifice my soul to them. Through them, understanding has entered my mind, and I have met the All-knowing God (sggs 43).


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*


kayee koti rajas tamas satak: Many millions abide in the disposition of passion, ignorance, and goodness (sggs 276).
Trai gun maya moh pasara sabh varte aakari: The three qualitied mammon or Maya is pervading all the embodied beings (sggs 1260).


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*



In addition to defining it, the Gurbani also provides us with numerous redemptive attributes of _Saadh Sangat_. A few of these divine attributes are summarized as follows. For example, in the True Association:

The joy of God's Kirtan is obtained (1204).
_Prema-Bhagti_ or loving devotion of God wells up (sggs 384).
One is rid of false ego (sggs 1181).
God's Name tastes sweet (sggs 272).
God's Name is churned (sggs 587)
The treasure of Naam is obtained (sggs 271).
_Hari-Ras_ or God's elixir is attained (sggs 374).
Practice of _Naam-Simran_ or God's meditation becomes easy (sggs 262).
The God's Name abides in the mind (sggs 1417).
Spiritual awakening takes place (215).
Mind's filth is removed (sggs 520).
Mind becomes calm and stable (sggs 271).
Fear and doubts depart (sggs 193).
One gets to drink Amrit or Lord's Name Nectar (sggs 299).
One become free of sinful reactions (sggs 271).
Five vices are restrained (sggs 271).
The sense of duality vanish (sggs 254).
Freedom from death and birth is attained (sggs 1146).
Discriminating intellect and spiritual wisdom are attained (sggs 377).
Evil-mindedness departs (sggs 503).
God's Path is found (sggs 1122).
One learns to serve (sggs 1182).
Eternal happiness and bliss is obtained (sggs 271).
Freedom from sorrows is attained (sggs 461).
All places of pilgrimage and ablution are realized (sggs 965).
The true Heaven is found (sggs 742).
Faith becomes strong (sggs 981).
Animosity departs (sggs 271).
True friends, intimates and helpers are found (sggs 453).
"Stable Abode" is found (sggs 1146).
The state of desirelessness is obtained (sggs 913).
Contentment is obtained (sggs 889).
Mental peace is attained (sggs 256).
Sinners become Pure and Accepted (sggs 861).
Mortal becomes Beauteous, Wise and Valiant (sggs 531).
The stage of absorption in devotion is attained (217).
Search for God becomes priority and reality (848).
Understanding of God's inexpressible gospel is realized (sggs 997).
Darkness of ignorance is dispelled and salvation is obtained (sggs 675).
Kundilini is awakened (sggs 1402).
God or the real Self is Realized (sggs 607).


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Holy congregation.*

The Guru's word annuls the cycle of birth and death
leaving no painful doors
Says Nanak
I Surrender to the Master
and bow to His Word Again and Again


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*ibnu Bwgw sqsMgu n lBY ibnu sMgiq mYlu BrIjY jIau ]3]* 
*[SIZE=-1]ibnu Bwgw sqsMgu n lBY ibnu sMgiq mYlu BrIjY jIau ]3][/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Bin bhagaa satsangu naa labhaae binu sangat.e maaelu bhareejaae jeeo[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Without good destiny we can’t have the holy congregation,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]and without it we gather filth.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]4-95-10[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*What is Sangat, Sat-Sangat or Sadh-Sangat*

Sikh Missionary Society(U.K.) - Articles - Congregation


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*God becomes Manifest in the Assemblage of His Devotees (Sadh Sangat).* 
*Realize Him through this Association in contemplation of His Word."*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Gurdwara (The Sikh Temple) - The Sikh Temple


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Sangat is the Abode of God *
Sometimes, we get annoyed due to one or the other thing, and avoid attending the Gurdwara i.e. going to the Sangat, without realizing that by this we miss presenting ourselves to the Lord. The Guru says, God is there in the Sangat. 
We go to the Gurdwara for our own selves and not for the Guru or God. We go to the Sangat to obtain His blessings. Even an individual Ardas in the Sangat may be more effective than praying alone at home or elsewhere. When whole of the Sangat joins in and prays for someone, it is said that it becomes much more effective.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

sqsMgiq siqgur ctswl hY ijqu hir gux isKw ] sqsMgiq siqgur ctswl hY ijqu hir gux isKw ]_Sat.sangat.e Satgur chatsaal haay jitu Har-e gun. sikhaa_The Guru’s blessed congregation is a school for learning goodness. 4-1316-7
kwm kroD qrsnw Aiq jrY ] swDsMgiq kbhU nhI krY ]kwm k®oD qrsnw Aiq jrY ] swDsMgiq kbhU nhI krY ]_Kaam krodh: t.r;isnaa at.t.e jaraae__Saadh: sangat.e kab-hoo nahee karaae_Sex, anger and desires burn, But shuns the congregation. Namdeo-1252-13


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

An occasion for Service - 
In the Sikh way, “Sewa and Simran” - selfless-service and remembering God, are intricately intertwined. Remembering God has its value only if we selflessly serve others. Selfless service is the mainstay of worship by many saints (Sewa Panthee), and with them they may take some Sangat for this purpose.
The Sangat itself provides the occasion for doing service. Wherever there is no facility of electricity, people fan Sangat. They  serve water or tea to the Sangat and people. Many serve at water-stands. When Sangat is resting, some Gurmukhs - God-oriented persons - may press their legs and feet. Another way of serving is cleaning and may be polishing as well the shoes of the Sangat. Mostly the Sangat gets together to wash and clean the Gurdwara, its floor. The people yearn to clean the floors of the sanctum sanctorum of Sri Harimandir Sahib at Amritsar. Many serve disabled and the sick.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Three Pillars*
The Sikh faith has Three-Pillars - honest earning, sharing with the needy, and remembering God. Sangat shows the way for this discipline, and as well provides an occasion for these.
*Spiritual Evolution*
Presence of Guru Granth Sahib, Gurbani, Kirtan, and subtle (magnetic) effect of the Sangat gives peace. The environment of  Gurdwara calms the mind, and makes it sensitive to receive the Guru’s Word - his teachings, essential to realize God.  Every particle of the Gurdwara has the spiritual field to emanate His bliss due to the presence of the Guru, Kirtan, and Gurbani.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

hir kIriq swDsMgiq hY isir krmn kY krmw ]hir kIriq swDsMgiq hY isir krmn kY krmw ]_Har-e keerat.e saadh: sangat.e haae sir karmann kae karmaa_Singing God’s praise in the congregation is a great deed! 5-642-7
swDsMig durmiq mlu ihirAw ]swDsMig durmiq mlu ihirAw ]_Saadh: sange d.urmat.e mallu hiriaa_Company of the holy person destroys evil in the mind. 5-266-14
Going to the holy congregation is great -
pwrsu Byit kMcnu Dwqu hoeI sqsMgiq kI vifAweI ] pwrsu Byit kMcnu Dwqu hoe sqsMgiq kI vifAwe ] _Paras bhaete kanchanu dh:aat.u hoee sat.t.sangat.e kee vadeaa-ee _The effect of Sangat is like philosopher’s stone, touching a metal it turns it into gold! 1-505-7
A place for Ardas: supplication - It is not a plain belief, but is a fact that the Guru and God hear a collective Ardas by the Sangat. Everyday, we come across such incidences. Many saints and even Gurus instructed the Sangat to pray together for another person - 
krau bynqI swDsMgiq hir Bgiq vCl suix AwieE ]krau bynqI swDsMgiq hir Bgiq vCl suix AwEAo ]_Karou baenat.ee sadh:sangat.e Har-e bhagat.e vachhal sun.e  aa-aeo _On hearing the collective prayer of the congregation, the “Lover of Saints” (God) comes for help. 5-712-10


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Humility* - Humility is total eradication of ego. When Kaam - lust; Krodh - anger; Lobh - greed; Moh - attachment; and Hankaar - ego, die away, the man is left with humility. We learn it in the Sangat - congregation, and Pangat (Langar) by sitting at the same level on the floor, and without any discrimination of any sort. Except for the handicapped, no one is given a special seat. By this we learn that all the human beings are equal - one and the same. 

pl. refer the link


Top of Page​


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bhai Harbans Singh from Jagadhri, often told that Sant Nand Singh used to say, “How much recitation of the Name of God you can do sitting alone? In the Sangat, the value of your recitation will become equal to this multiplied by the number of people in the gathering.” It seems to be true - more the Sangat, more the mutual magnetic influence, deeper the concentration, and greater the outcome of reciting the Naam-Jaap. Evidently, the right place for the recitation of His Name is Sat-Sangat., although every place is fit for this virtuous purpose.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

pwrbRhmu ijsu ikrpw krY ] swDsMig so Bvjlu qrY ]3]pwrbRhmu ijsu ikrpw krY ] swDsMig so Bvjlu qrY ]3]_Paarbr;ahmu jisu kirpaa karaae |__Saadh:sange so bhavjalu t.araae _When God is kind by virtue of the saint’s company, The man successfully crosses this fearful world-ocean. 5-899-18
God-oriented fellow becomes detached from the worldly bindings, unconditionally surrenders to God, and thus becomes Jiwan-Mukat - liberated while still alive. According to the Sikh philosophy, in the end - after death, the soul of such an elevated person totally bereft of evils and filled with virtues, unites with the Super-Soul - God, and his transmigration as well as reincarnation stops -
Bju swDsMgy imly rMgy bhuiV join n DweIAY]Bju swDsMgy imly rMgy bhuiV join n DweEY ]_Bhaju saadh:sange milae rangae __bahur.e jon-e naa dh:aaee-aae _Attain the love of God by reciting His Name in the saint’s company, and then your transmigration will stop.5-547-3
swDsMig jnm mrx invwrI ]swDsMig jnm mrx invwrI ]_Saadh;sange janam maran. nivaaree_Saintly company destroys cycle of the birth and death. 5-740-17
khu nwnk jau swDsMgu pwieE qau iPir jnim n Awvau ]khu nwnk jau swDsMgu pwEAo qau iPir jnim n Awva ]_Kahu Nanak jaou saadh:sangu paa-aeou t.ou Phir-e janam-e naa aavou _Says Nanak, by the grace of the saint’s company, one no more gets born again. 5-401-11


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sikhnet Media - Naam Simran - Played by Atam Ras Kirtan
naam simran


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pl. refer the link for a nice write up.
SAN GAT | The Sikh Encyclopedia


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

swDsMig imit jwq ibkwr ] (198-9, gauVI, mÚ 5)
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, corruption is eradicated.
 sB qy aUc eyho aupkwr ]3] (198-9, gauVI, mÚ 5)
This is the greatest blessing of all. ||3||


----------

